# Makita 9227CB rotary polisher - any good?



## Ult-jim (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Is the Makita 9227CB rotary polisher still recommended by everyone on here as a good quality rotary? I never saw one being demo at Waxstock a few months ago. Only ask as I have seen one at my local hardware shop in South France where I can get a good discount from work making it very reasonably priced. Any views much appreciated. Regards, Ult-Jim.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

In a word, YES. 

I have one, and have had it for about 6 years now. It still works as good as the day I bought it.

The best thing I like about it is having the lock feature, so you don't have to keep the trigger pulled in by yourself. It makes life a lot easier when trying to polish awkward areas.
:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kriminal said:


> In a word, YES.
> 
> I have one, and have had it for about 6 years now. It still works as good as the day I bought it.
> 
> ...


Most polishers have the lock

Well both festool and kestool sim180 do


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> Most polishers have the lock
> 
> Well both festool and kestool sim180 do


Silverline don't :thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Quite heavy but ultra reliable. Ours get used at work for 18 hours a day.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I've had mine a fair few years now and it's a very good polisher, but it's too heavy.

If you're using it daily then you'd build up the muscle no problems, but for someone whose going to use it once or twice a year like I now do your arms and back become fatigued very quickly.

When I was detailing full time I had ne problems, since switching to a recreational detailer I can only manage a few hours.

In hind sight I should have gone for the metabo that everyone was going for at the time as it was lighter and much more ergonomic.

Now you have loads to choose from, me personally I would go for the lightest available from a quality maker ( Festool, Rupes, Metabo, 3M, Flex and the ones I cant remember) :thumb:


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

I have one and im happy and i have no intentions to sell it or upgrade , only to add another rotary, different one,and as mentioned above - heavy , so with one hand could b tricky compare to das 6 pro ( which is DA )


----------



## Steve-H (Feb 28, 2012)

I own the Makita, have done for a while but as others have said it's heavy, REALLY heavy. I've test driven a Flex and have to say that really is a serious piece of kit. Exceptionally light and ridiculously well built. So much so I've spent all the time since I had a shot with it trying to save up for one. As good as the Makita is I'd sell it in a flash when I get the cash together for a Flex.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Steve-H said:


> I own the Makita, have done for a while but as others have said it's heavy, REALLY heavy. I've test driven a Flex and have to say that really is a serious piece of kit. Exceptionally light and ridiculously well built. So much so I've spent all the time since I had a shot with it trying to save up for one. As good as the Makita is I'd sell it in a flash when I get the cash together for a Flex.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Was just about to post pretty much the same opinion - Makitas are great machines if you are an occasional polisher, or have arms like treetrunks, but since we swapped here from the Makita to the Flex, that Makita has just gathered dust.

Flex are much lighter and much quieter and these things make a massive difference when you have been working on a car for several hours (or if it is something you do every day, lol). We're currently rocking this puppy: http://www.shinearama.co.uk/flex-pe-14-1-180-rotary-polisher.html

It's a pity you are so far away, Ult-jim, I would have said come do a training day at Shiny Towers and you could play with both and decide that way ^_^


----------

